# My idea for a high MOI driver...



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I got an idea last night..reading an article about the square drivers..what is one took a standard rounded face driver, and made the face bend inward, instead of outward? Wouldn't that make it where, out center shots still go straight, because the angle of the face, would still be pointing straight? Know what I mean?? 

It would look a little like this ), in the face, instead of (.

If someone did that..it would be hard to make an offcenter shot, because the ) caused by the face, would make the ball hit in the center, becasue it would act as a sidewyas scoop. 

I figure the crown could be stretched, so The COR, will be high, as the inwards bending, has to cause less compression on the ball, an shorten distance, but with some internal work, I am sure, it would still hit as far.

Think about that for a while!! Maybe Nike will buy my idea..:laugh: This wasn't really meant to be a serious idea..just a stupid though I had!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The concave face won't help mishits, it would exagerate them. The convex curve on the clubface is what keeps off center hits more on target with all drivers (not just MOI types), by imparting a correcting sidespin (known as "gear effect") on the ball. A convex face would put exactly the wrong spin on the ball and make your off center hit curve even farther off target.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Oops, I meant to put it the face was open..but yes you are right about mishits..but wouldn't the ) shape, help to place in the center if it was designed right?? Wouldn't a slice or snap hook, caused by an open or closed club face, be corrected, because the angle would be pointing straight?

Like I said, just a wierd idea I had..haha


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

it would just create all kinds of sidespin which is not what you want at all. and the shape of the face be it concave or convex has nothing to do with moi, thats created by materials, volume and geometry of the head


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd be fun to hit though!(Just for fun)


----------



## hunter (May 17, 2010)

Makes Sense... is there much variation in the amount of convex curve from head to head and if so how is this presented in a club spec?


----------

